# Anglo-Saxon Burial



## The Judge (May 9, 2019)

Thought this might be of interest for those who haven't caught it -- the headline's a bit OTT to grab readers, but nonetheless the short article is interesting









						Southend burial site 'UK's answer to Tutankhamun'
					

An Anglo-Saxon royal whose tomb was found next to a road in 2003 may have finally been identified.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 9, 2019)

It's a bit weird to see this come up, because it was the focus of a Time Team special from 2005 (I know because I'd just watched it!):






It seems that the "news" was released to coincide with an exhibition and new website to showcase the discoveries - but I should hope in future that archaeologists can beat this new target of 15 years.


----------



## The Judge (May 9, 2019)

I thought it was a bit odd to have such a long delay in reporting it.  I didn't see the TT special, so I'll be watching that later!


----------



## MaxiPower (May 11, 2019)

Used to love time team. crazy what is beneath the ground. Remember when they found all the preserved solider statues on China... thousands of them and lifesize too.


----------

